# First time Post~Growing Veg



## Tina_d (May 30, 2011)

Hi there, does anyone know of any vegetables that need hardly any water to grow?(Arganil area) I planted lots of seeds at easter. Went back middle of June. Surprise,surprise I only have a few courgettes plants that have grown (don't know anyone to water them).Any suggestions?

Tina_d


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tina_d said:


> Hi there, does anyone know of any vegetables that need hardly any water to grow?(Arganil area) I planted lots of seeds at easter. Went back middle of June. Surprise,surprise I only have a few courgettes plants that have grown (don't know anyone to water them).Any suggestions?
> 
> Tina_d


Hello Tina

Here is a very good web site that hopefully will answer all your problems

KGI News: Food freedom, spicy tomato salad, curing garlic and much more

There are contact groups with specialised knowledge on very aspect of gardening

Let us know what you think


----------



## Tina_d (May 30, 2011)

Thank you. I'll certainly take a look!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can't water on a regular basis or at least when there isn't rain which is most of the time, then maybe you need to look more at perennial things that once established need little looking after, asparagus, artichokes, onion sets, soft fruit, fruit trees, but if your not here permanently your making for a lot of failures for little reward, maybe put the area down to mulch with something like casca until you do have time or presence to look after crops.


----------



## Tina_d (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, will consider that. I have fruit trees and flowers that come back in full bloom all the time.I just cut the flowering plants right back last October!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't you set up some kind of automatic micro watering system?

They use them in some parts of Botswana a lot and are relatively simple. Just a tank with a ballcock and string to carry the water from A to B and it then drips onto the plants.

You'll probably find full details with the help of Mr Google....


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

may be something like this????


Automatic Watering & Micro Irrigation | Irrigation & Watering Products | Gardening Equipment & Tools | Keen Gardener


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That'd work but is an expensive way to cure a simple problem. 

I'd be more inclined to use the simple African method....... but then again, I'm a tight so and so!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The only problem here is length of time owner is absent and how reliable system is, water generally comes from a mains or borehole and can be expensive especially if anything went wrong.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Good point but how often does a ballcock fail on a toilet? - You're using the same thing and just filling a small water tank (maybe a gallon or two). 

The rest just relies on simple physics..... mostly just gravity.

FWIW, I've seen the system used many times in Botswana and don't think I've ever even heard of a failure. 

Anyway, it was just a thought.


----------

